# Found Pigeon with Wounded Wing



## eml123 (May 1, 2007)

Hi,

This morning a wounded pigeon was at my back door. His wing seemed to be broken: he could not fly, but was running away from me. I caught him and brought him into the house and put him in a cage. Following the instructions on duckpolice.org, I checked him over for wounds: he has what looks like a cat bite or somethign similar at the top part of his wing. I washed the wound with a diluted iodine solution and treated it with neosporin. I tried to secure his wing to his body with self-sticking tape, but he is very strong and he kept getting his wing out of the gauze. This makes me think perhaps his wing is only hurt from the bite, and not broken. He is eating and drinking and pooping fine, and he is very lively, but his injured wing is hanging lower to the ground 

Any advice would be appreciated. I am in the Chicago area.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi EML123, welcome to the forum.

Thank you so much for taking in this pigeon. If you suspect he has been bitten by a cat, he needs to be given an oral antibiotic. Cat bites or scratches can kill birds within 24 hours. We usually use Baytril for this but other members use other antibiotics. If you can, I would strongly recommend taking it to a vet for these antibiotics and general checkup. The vet can tell if the wing is broken.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi, welcome here and thanks for taking in this pigeon. While I can't help you on the care, there are many knowledgable people that will be coming on during the day and offer you advice.

I can tell you that cat bites are extremely dangerous (even to other cats) because of the amount of bacteria on the teeth and the fact that the wounds are puncture wounds and the bacteria is placed deep within the tissue. Although the bird might look spunky for a bit, it won't be long before s/he's feeling really bad. 
The fact that you were able to catch this bird indicates that the damage to the wing is fairly significant as animals will typically do their best not to act injured or sick so as to keep off the "_blue plate special_" (as it were) of something else.

Thanks for getting this bird in safely and people here are great coaches and with a little luck, your boarder will be well and healthy before too long.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Others on the site have mentioned Clavamox when treating cat bites.

I also have a note about Synulox used to treat Pasteurella in cat saliva and can be used with Baytril. However, I'm sure your Vet will able to advise.

Please keep us updated and we hope all the best for your rescue!!

Shi


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi eml123,

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk and thank you for rescuing this bird.

I had the same problem with the gauze, so here is a link to a thread where I explain how I dealt with this problem: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=19756

As the others have said, cat bites can cause life threating infections very quickly in birds, it really would be best to have a vet take a look at this bird's wing and prescribe some prophylactic antibiotics as well. However, if a vet visit is not possible at this time, if you, your friends, or relatives have any Amoxicillin we can help you with instructions on how to administer the meds to this bird.

Good luck with him, and all the best,

Ron


----------



## eml123 (May 1, 2007)

Well, I really don't know if I can take this pigeon to the vet. I am a student and can't afford a 100$ + vet bill. Sorry to sound like a jerk, it just isn't in my limited budget. 

The only antibiotics I have at home are: cephalexin 500mg and clindamycin 300mg. Is there any way to use either of these?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There's another possibility here--it could be a Paratyphoid boil. In such a case, an infection occurs in a joint and causes local swelling. Sometimes they pop and sometimes they just make what appears to be a big blister. The actual joint can enlarge, as well.

They can also break a bone that can puncture the skin, of course. A couple of things to look for be whether there is blood and, if so, is it really dark or does it seem thin and watery? Anyhow, feel that wing carefully and see if you can find any actual swelling (compare it to the other wing). You can check out the drawings here in order to get a better idea of where the problem seems to be:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, the Keflex (Cephalexin) is normal enough but what are you doing with Clindamycin?

Anyhow, let's hold off a bit--the amounts that you'd give on those are kinda' small with respect to the actual medication. Just out of curiosity, what form are they (tablet, capsule?) and how many of each do you have?

Pidgey


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

No eml123, you do not sound like a jerk. There are times, when for many reasons, people are just not in a position to take on unexpected bills, that's why I wanted to let you know if the vet was a no go, that we would do our best here to help and work with you on treating this bird. Some other antibiotics that might end up being helpful if needed are Cipro (Ciprofloxacin), Ampicillin, Penicillin and any of the tetracyclines (includes Doxycycline and Minocycline), perhaps you could check with your friends and relatives on these.

Ron


----------



## eml123 (May 1, 2007)

Okay, i examined the bird and I think he does have something broken in the top part of his wing because I can feel a little clicking when i press on it. His wing is firm and swollen around the wound, which is fairly deep - the blood is clotted and was quite dark when i cleaned it up earlier. I have taken a picture of the wound, if that helps, although you can't see too much. If I were to guess, I'd say it was somethign in the scapula or humerus, but i'm not sure. He can flap it just fine, he just can't hold it up properly.

He is still extremely frisky - it is difficult to even hold on to him, he keeps flapping both of his wings and trying to get away when i hold him. he's been with me for 5 hours now, so he hasn't lost any energy yet. he's still eating/drinking/pooping.

If there's anyway I could use the Cephalexin 500mg capsules, that would be great (leftover from an infection my roommate had). I have asked other friends if they have anything else. If not, can I just buy the antibiotic at the vets without taking the bird in?

Again, I really appreciate any help you all can give me. Many many thanks.

I have attached a photo of his wounded wing, hope it's clear enough.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

eml123 said:


> Well, I really don't know if I can take this pigeon to the vet. I am a student and can't afford a 100$ + vet bill. Sorry to sound like a jerk, it just isn't in my limited budget.
> 
> The only antibiotics I have at home are: cephalexin 500mg and clindamycin 300mg. Is there any way to use either of these?



Hi eml,


You could try calling around to different Vets, or Avian Vets, telling the person who answers the phone that you -


- Have assumed the care of an injured feral Pigeon, and the injurys have time value

- Need some Clamavox for suspected Cat bites effecting the Wing joint area

- Are seeking a fast, no cost visit or exam and are glad to pay for any meds

- You intend to care for the Bird and oversee it's release once fit


If they do not wish to help you, maybe they can recommend someone who will.



Some will, especially IF the pitch is framed as I outlined above.


They like things to be "succinct"...


And this makes it sound also that you are not wasting their time ( as they see things).



For now, get a gallon jug of Water at 7-11, and to it, add three tablespoons of raw Apple Cider Vinegar. Label it as such.

Let this be his drinking Water...for which find a lowish wide small cup or bowl, an inch deep or a little more...and, provide some sort of nice Bird Seed.


Have a white Towell for lining his Cage bottom, and see how the poops look.

If any chaulky 'yellow', let us know. Or let us know regardless, some description of the poops, and their number over 24 hours.


Often, Cat-Caught Birds are Birds who are already ill...



Good luck...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...too, for now, you can tape together the last inch or so of his long Primary Feathers, over the small of his back, where they naturally wold be brought together.


This will help the Wing by holding it up, and so it does not drag on the ground...and he likely will not elect to wriggle out of it.


Also, have a friend cup a hand over the Pigeons head, as the Pigeon stands on something convenient...while with their other hand, they gently steady him however so, from behind the Bird.

You then, from in front of the Bird, gently feel the bones of the Good Wing, stretching it out as need be...and then of the bad Wing, and see if you can determine if there is a fracture, or make whatever comparison you can anyway as to how the two are different.

If this is not working, have your friend hold the Pigeon against their Chest, gently, with the Pigeon's back to their chest, or just out from their chest, with the Pigeon's head uppermost of course, and a hand cupped over the Bird's head...so you can maybe examine the Wings that way.

Most wild/feral Pigeons can be terrific Wiggle-Worms, and who can blame them? 


Many, when gently held just 'right' are amenible to be somewhat compliant for an examination...


If you do get to get with an Avian Vet, they of course should be practiced with this, and, could set it with a proper bandage method if there is a fracture, if you and the Bird are lucky.

But, get TO a Vet first, as outlined above, and then let him or her discover the Wing issue, rather than mentioning it on the phone...make the phone call about one simple 'Cat Bite' issue.


Hopefully, nothing is broken, and what he has is some infection/inflammation/injury from bites or collision...since all in all, that is probably an easier deal for everyone.


Even appearently slight looking collision or Bite injurys to that part of the Wing, can ground them...


If there are Bites, they can be hard to see with all those Feathers in the way.


Best wishes you two..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi eml123, 


...sorry, I just re-read things and had skimmed too fast previously...and I see you do find reason to regard this as a broken bone issue, in addition to suspected Bites.


Anyway...good luck..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi eml123,

As luck would have it, the two antibiotics you have, Cephalexin and Clindamycin, are not effective in treating for a Pasteurella infection, as the possible infecting organism is not sensitive to these. That's why I asked you to ask around for the other antibiotics, as Pasteurella is sensitive to these.

However, it may be prudent to start a course of the Cephalexin, as this will prevent any localized infection of staph from setting in. If you take one of the 500mg capsules you have and mix in well with 15mL (this is one cooking tablespoon) of liquids. I usually use a water and syrup mixture, to give the suspension I am making some "body", to hold the med in suspension better than just plain water. Try about 70% syrup and 30% water. Just open the capsule and this to the 15mL of liquids, kind of stir and grind it in well for a while and you will have a Cephalexin suspension. Please shake well, before drawing each dose, and keep refrigerated.

You will give 1mL of this twice a day. I am estimating the bird to be around 350 grams, and this dose will be close enough to the newer guidelines for Cephalexin dosage, at 100 mg/kg, PO (orally), BID (twice a day). Your best bet to dosing, would be to pick up a 1cc syringe at any drug store, the kind with no needle attached, and use this. If this is not possible, an eye dropper may be used, many come premarked with measurements. Also, to help better control the bird, while you are administering the meds, you could wrap him up in a small towel "burrito" style, where the bird is the "filling", with his head poking out the end.

It would be good to get the wing immobilized, if it truly is a break in the humerus, a figure 8 dressing is not the correct way to wrap this. The two breaks I have had to deal with were in the ulna and radius, so a figure 8 was correct for these, but I have not had to deal with a humerus break yet. I am thinking for now to wrap the wing in its natural position against the bird, wrapping around the body and under the other wing and then taping the wing tips together at the back (I would take a bit of the tack off the tape first for this by touching the tape to my cloths, so it's easier to come off later). Go over the gauze, as I recommend in the link I provided, with tape so he doesn't unravel the gauze (tape over the gauze only, not onto the feathers with the tape), and not too tight, we don't want to restrict his breathing. Perhaps others can help on how to best immobilize the wing for now for a humerus break.

Please, still see if you can come up with any of the alternative antibiotics I mentioned and Phil has also done a very good post on seeking help for this bird as well. He is also right in saying that there may be other health issues going on, so if If you could describe in detail the look, colour, odour/smell, volume and consistency of the droppings it would a good start in helping to figure out if there is something else going on. Even better, would be a photo of the droppings, as well as a description.


Ron


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Looks more like a standard break. Incidentally, if you look in the forground of the picture above and see the forward-most downward curvature of the wing--that's actually the equivalent of the wrist in a human. What I'm seeing is a bloody spot between that wrist and the elbow. That section is the pairing of the radius (the smaller bone) and the ulna (the larger, stronger bone) in what is equivalent to the forearm in us. Hopefully, only one of the two bones is broken because that usually allows for more hope for future flight.

Pidgey


----------



## eml123 (May 1, 2007)

Thank you everyone - I will bandage him up tonight, give him the antibiotics that I have and see how he is in the AM. I called vets in my area earlier as well as wildlife rescue services but no one would give me an antibiotic without a visit and none of the places I reached or was forwarded to would even treat a pigeon. He's still pooping black/green and is eating/drinking a lot. He still hates me too -- which I take as a good sign. I will let you know if he survives the night, but I am optimistic because he is still very strong and fiesty.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi eml123, 

I don't seem to be able to find a post that tells us your general whereabouts.
If you could let us know this info it's possible that someone here knows of 
someone that can help. Could you let us know this, please?

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Actually, it's at the bottom of eml's first post which started this thread: Chicago. I can only think of one person there.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

This person posted not that long ago:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=170738&postcount=1

Here's the complete thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18644&highlight=Chicago

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

eml123 said:


> Thank you everyone - I will bandage him up tonight, give him the antibiotics that I have and see how he is in the AM. I called vets in my area earlier as well as wildlife rescue services but no one would give me an antibiotic without a visit and none of the places I reached or was forwarded to would even treat a pigeon. He's still pooping black/green and is eating/drinking a lot. He still hates me too -- which I take as a good sign. I will let you know if he survives the night, but I am optimistic because he is still very strong and fiesty.




Hi eml,


What made you think this may be a Cat Bite? I forget...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## eml123 (May 1, 2007)

Good question - there are so many outdoor cats around here and it just looked like a bite, but I have no real reason to assume so. He is looking good this morning. I will get in touch with that Chicago wild bird rehabber today.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds good, it's good to get broken wings attended to by skilled folks when
possible to give the bird the best opportunity for recovery and release. Good luck,
look forward to your update.

fp


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ahhhhh...


Well, so much the better of course if it is not a Cat bite situation...!

Likely a collision injury...flew into a wire or something, which tends to happen at night when something scares them form their night roosts.


Broken Wing Bones are serious enough just by themselves, far as future Flying goes...infections from this seem rare far as I have seen, but can happen.


Hope the Rehab people have the magic touch setting it...!


Good luck..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## creatures289 (May 3, 2007)

Usually broken wings are a result of a car hit, collision into a building, etc. They are structure dwellers and a wire would not break a wing. A cat, probably not unless the bird were hand reared and the bird is unfamiliar with the dangers of living on the ground...which is true of racers and your fancy pigeons. I was a wildlife rehabilitor in NJ for many years and have handled many pigeons over the years. As they are not wildlife, I get calls about just about any animal in trouble.


----------



## eml123 (May 1, 2007)

I think you might be right about the injury not being a cat bite. I found him on my back porch, which opens with 2 glass doors, so it's possible he flew into them, or many of the wires that lace our backyard. 

The bird rehabber did not return my call, but I imagine they are very busy this time of year.

As for my feral pigeon, he is still very strong, eating and drinking, etc. He has even discovered a new way to keep me away from him: by hitting me violently with his good wing when I reach in to pick him up. I am trying to be diligent with his bandaged wing (using self-sticking tape that won't stick to feathers) but he is quite deft at undoing it, at least partway every few hours.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, they get that rear foot up under the bandage and wreck havoc on the
wing wrap. They will wing wack you when reaching into their living space for the most part even when they know you, it's just a territorial/protective thing.
Don't feel badly, happens to the best of us. 

Hope they get back in touch w/you, here are all of the numbers they have listed, maybe you might try all of them if you can.

If you've found an injured bird you can call

our hotline for assistance:

773 988 1867

or call a local wildlife rehabilitation center:

Flint Creek Wildlife Rehabilitation (847) 602 0628

Fox Valley Wildlife Center (630) 365 3800

Willowbrook Wildlife Center (630) 942 6200

(***do not use email to report a bird in trouble****) 

Thanks again for helping.
fp


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Glad to hear he is doing well, outside of the wing. As fp says, getting winged whacked is par for the course, and actually I aways take this as a good sign when I have an injured bird in and they feel to do this, as it shows they are still very "present".

If you are so inclined, as I mentioned in the link I provided on wing repair, you could pick up some sports bandage, very similar to vet wrap. This is a self-sticking bandage that is polyester based and if you crimp it with a fine pair of pliers, it sort of "melts" into itself and cannot be unwrapped then, but cut off. It put an end to the re-wrapping issues I was having.

Good luck with him and all the best,

Ron


----------



## vandrla (May 23, 2006)

*Injured Pigeon Chicago area*

Just got email alert about this bird and checked in here. This is Val with Chicago Bird Collision Monitors. If you've found an injured bird you can call
our hotline for assistance: 773 988 1867 - CBCM has teams on the ground each morning in Chicago during migration, and could arrange to transport the pigeon out of the city. It would go to Fox Valley Wildlife Center in Elburn. Or call me direct cell 847-809-2418.

However, Dawn Keller of Flint Creek Wildlife is now operating 2 rooms at Meigs Field(Northerly Island -close to the Field Museum downtown Chicago), in the mornings. If you call Flint Creek they could take in the pigeon right down town. Must call ahead for appt. Flint Creek Wildlife Rehabilitation (847) 602 0628.
Please call Flint Creek or CBCM immediately, or Val.


Valerie Andrla.
Bird Rescue team


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Vandrla for your prompt response to my email today. I haven't checked
but I sure hope that you are in our Rehabber's list in the resource section, and
if this bird is not releasable, guess you know where to post for a home, lol.  

Thanks again for your offer of assistance,

fp


----------

